# Wide steer horn Wednesday !!



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 9, 2022)

Got wide bars on a classic bike? Post a pic


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 10, 2022)

Wide Glide!


----------



## dasberger (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Mar 10, 2022)

Far from being a rider yet, still in the "project section" of the shop...but applies to the thread, I guess! 😉


----------



## dogdart (Mar 23, 2022)

Live to Wide, Wide to Live


----------



## FICHT 150 (Mar 23, 2022)

Half Moons, I think?

Ted


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 23, 2022)

A great upgrade to my Cruiser.


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 23, 2022)

don't have it anymore, still have the handlebar, it measures 34" side to side.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## rollfaster (Mar 24, 2022)

Day late.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 7, 2022)

I forgot about Wide Glide Wednesday.


So, I’m a day late, and most definitely a dollar short.
These old Shelby Supremes had some of the coolest of cool, for the wide glide handlebars.


----------



## John (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## dasberger (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## ian (Jun 29, 2022)

Just got these wide bars ftom @1817cent .


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jun 29, 2022)

ian said:


> Just got these wide bars ftom @1817cent .
> 
> View attachment 1654522
> 
> View attachment 1654523



How wide are those?


----------



## ian (Jun 29, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> How wide are those?



30 inches


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 29, 2022)

Ian couldn't get his bike in his basement with those bars! 😁😁


----------



## mrg (Jun 29, 2022)

A couple of Westfield Elgins.


----------



## IngoMike (Jun 29, 2022)

Wide Bar Hornet....


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jun 30, 2022)

Super wide aluminum bars.


----------



## ian (Jun 30, 2022)

Tight fit coming and going.


----------



## ian (Jun 30, 2022)

1817cent said:


> Ian couldn't get his bike in his basement with those bars! 😁😁


----------



## mrg (Jul 6, 2022)

Wednesday!, Murry built Hiawatha with steer horns!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jul 7, 2022)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Super wide aluminum bars.View attachment 1654706
> View attachment 1654707



How wide?


----------



## ian (Jul 13, 2022)

Good morning Cabers.


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 13, 2022)

Mornin' Ian!


----------



## ian (Jul 13, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Mornin' Ian!
> 
> View attachment 1661535



Go Aggies?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 13, 2022)

Here are some Hawthorne /Monark tankless bars . Aluminum bars only seen on those rides waiting for the rite bike to come along


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jul 19, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> How wide?



30”


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Big Moe (Jul 19, 2022)

These are going on the 37 Oriole. 30.5" wide.


----------



## RJWess (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## ian (Sep 7, 2022)

On the trail to Buxton.


----------

